# Looking for a vegetable knife - Nakiri or Usuba better for me?



## celbrise (May 13, 2017)

looking for a vegetable knife and not sure which of the 2 would best suit me. just started my career last year not a pro or anything and only contain 1 knife in my collection which is a blue steel kiritsuke by shun. this knife is pretty heavy imo to cut vegetables but works okay as well in doing so. 

also any recommendations on which type or brand? i am just looking for something with a comfortable feel and has a wooden handle. looking to buy online at chef knives to go. im looking for quality basically but yet something with ease for someone still new to the field.


----------



## jvkolich (May 2, 2017)




----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

A real usuba is a very bad idea. Expensive, hard to maintain, and exceedingly difficult to learn to use.

I hate nakiri because think they're overpriced garbage. You can get great cheap ones in Japan, but elsewhere they're ridiculous. That said, if it's between these two, go nakiri.

Full disclosure: I use an usuba for vegetables almost exclusively. I love it. But it's not something to get into casually. If you do, you WILL regret it, and your remaining fingers will hate you.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm with Chris on the usaba, not a knife to get unless you really, really know what you're doing.

I have a nakiri from JCK, from the Inazuma line. 
A nice enough knife, nothing special, a little short for my tastes nowadays.

I've been eyeing one of these:

http://www.kitchen-knife.jp/pro/nakkiri.htm

Gets lots of good reviews.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

kevpenbanc said:


> I'm with Chris on the usaba, not a knife to get unless you really, really know what you're doing.
> 
> I have a nakiri from JCK, from the Inazuma line.
> A nice enough knife, nothing special, a little short for my tastes nowadays.
> ...


A good deal from this high quality maker. Wakui is another high quality maker priced reasonably, along with the Ikazuchi line at JKI.


----------



## playero (Nov 20, 2016)

go for a chinese cleaver that will last long


----------

